# Writing a thank you card to a  Romanian grandmother



## Littlebirdswithbeaks

Hi, I recently stayed with my friend and her grandmother in Bucharest. Her grandmother doesn't speak any English but was really kind to me.
Could anyone tell me how to say:
'Thank you so much for letting me stay with you and the lovely present you gave me. It was really nice to meet you. Best wishes, ...'

I'd prefer a translation that sounded natural to a Romanian to a word-for-word translation. 

Hope you can help! Thanks


----------



## farscape

This is one of the several ways you can express your gratitude to the granny:

Vă mulțumesc frumos pentru găzduire și pentru cadoul deosebit pe care mi l-ați făcut. Mă bucur foarte mult că v-am cunoscut și vă doresc numai bine.

(signature)

It's pretty close to your original text; let me know if you need the English version.

f.


----------



## Littlebirdswithbeaks

Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly! It's really kind of you . 
I will send of the card this week!


----------



## eva nicolae

Vă mulțumesc frumos pentru găzduire și pentru cadoul deosebit pe care *mi l-ați* făcut. „Mi-l ați” is wrong.


----------



## farscape

Right you are 

f.


----------

